# [Adium] Problème de couleur de fond dans la zone de saisie



## Fìx (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un problème depuis un ptit bout de temps avec Adium au niveau de la couleur de fond dans la zone de saisie des fenêtres de message : [me répète non?^^]





Comme vous pouvez le voir, le fond est gris. Et le problème, c'est que, lorsque je tape du texte, celui ci est blanc, et est automatiquement surligné en blanc quand je frappe.... Résultat : je ne vois rien de ce que j'écris! :hein: (j'ai tapé volontairement du texte pour que vous puissiez voir dans la capture)

Celà n'a rien à voir avec les thèmes, et j'ai beau tout retourner au niveau des préférences des messages, des polices etc... je ne trouve pas où paramétrer ça! 


Si quelqu'un connait le remède... :rose:

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2010)

As tu  fait les tests usuels

- changer la plist
ET
-recréer un dossier Adium
(en deplacant l'actuel qui est dans Application support)


----------



## Fìx (13 Mars 2010)

Merci pascal, mais hier, j'ai été jusqu'à supprimer Adium pour le réinstaller, et toujours la même chose!  

C'est le Adium du boulot, donc j'm'y remettrai que lundi... mais si tu peux m'indiquer les emplacements exacts où il aurait pu rester les éventuelles traces qui provoquerait ça, j'suis preneur... 

J'précise que j'avais quand même pris le soin de virer le dossier Adium2.0 du dossier "Application Support" de la Bibliothèque... Pige pô là!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2010)

je te l'ai dit !
Application support !
( plus les usuels ; plist dans preferences et caches)
mais le gros machin c'est dans Application support
 c'est là que t'as 90% des reglages et archives,, centaines de fichiers en dossiers et sous dossiers et sous sous dossiers(  liste de contact , messages, presentation des messages, styles choisis , etc)


----------



## tombom (13 Mars 2010)

ceci dit, et surement HS, je trouve que adium sur Snow Leopard est "bizarre"..

notament au niveau de la gestion des polices. lorsque je tape dans une discu, j'ai choisi "helvetica" comme police pour mon correspondant et moi. pourtant il n'y a que lui ui apparait en helvetica. moi je suis en Lucida. en revanche si je ferme la fenetre et que je reouvre, comme j'ai demandé a conserver les 5 derniers messages de la discution, il m'affiche bien tout en Helvetica...

et sur mon clone en Leopard, pas de soucis.. je pensais avoir mal parametré mais c'est identique. j'ai meme piqué la plist de leo pour la mettre sur SL, mais ca n'a rien changé... j'ai supprimé le contenu de adium dans Application support... rien ne change... j'ai pas importé par contre l'application support/adium de leopard dans snow leopard...

mais bon, je vzux pas trop jouer au apprenti sorcier...

donc je fini par me demander si une MaJ ne reglerait pas cest different soucis...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2010)

Depuis quelques jours j'utilise la beta de la version 1.4 qui a l'air de bien fonctionner.


----------



## Armas (14 Mars 2010)

La raison de ce bug est liée a l'interface HUD que tu as installée apparemment. Elle permet d'avoir des fenêtres de message dans un style sombre et minimaliste que j'apprecie aussi.

Il faut que tu supprime les différents plugins que tu as installé pour obtenir cet effet et réinstaller l'application aussi, car tu as du modifier des fichiers .nib

J'ai fais la manoeuvre après avoir constaté le problème. Tout est parfaitement revenu à la normale sur mon ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Je crois qu'il a déjà essayé en supprimant l'application mais je pense que comme tu dis il faut supprimer les .nib.


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2010)

Hello.

Adium fermé, tu dois modifier le fichier FormattingDefaults.plist qui se trouve dans :
Adium/Contents/Resources/FormattingDefaults.plist

et remplacer les valeurs de "Defaults Background Color" par 60,60,60 (au lieu de 255,255,255)

Veni Vidi Vici.


----------



## Fìx (19 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Veni Vidi Vici.



Comme tu dis! 

C'est P-A-R-F-A-I-T!!!    

Merci beaucoup!!!  _(et merci aux autres aussi!  )_


----------

